# Stupid tattoos I have seen



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Yesterday while waiting for the bus, I saw a fellow with Nike(tm) tattooed on his forearm. Brand loyalty taken a bit far, methinks.

In a decade, when the Nike fad fades, the guy will get seriously tired of explaining what his tat means.

G/<


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Somebody ought to tell those people that those tattoos aren’t like marriage, they’re permanent. 

Cheers


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

You can remove them, but it involves more pain and money than getting one. And leaves scars.

Sort of like a divorce.  

G/<


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My solution is not to get stupid stuff tattooed on your body to begin with, then you don't have to regret it later! (I am an avid Tattoo fan (Have 8), I just think before I ink)


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, there is nothing wrong with tats per se. But people who think that it is ever so cool to have Goofy tattooed above their butt just make me laugh.

You want that on your body for the rest of your life? hahaha!

When someone gets a tattoo in a non Latin script, they also better know what they are getting into.

"stupid gaijin" or "clam sauce" doesn't make a good tattoo, no matter how "cool" the Japanese characters look.


G/<


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It seems like every girl in this town has a tatt on the small of their back. The first hundred I saw were kinda cool, but now it's almost disturbing.

Expressing individuality by conforming... novel concept.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SNL had a funny skit last night about girls who get tattoos on the small of their back. They showed a computer enhanced demostration of what happens to the tattoo as you age. 

Commercial for a soap bar that gets rid of them.







 

I always wanted to get a tatoo.. but could never think what I'd want on my body for the rest of my life.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I have seen Apple and WestJet tattoos,

I have that SNL on disk if anyone would like me to slice out the tattoo ad spoof,


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A friend of a friend had a big *tiger* tatoo done across her midriff about fifteen years ago - and I've been told that since she had a child, the tatoo is more like a *tiii*_iiiiiiiii_iiiii*gerrr*rrr_rrrrrr_ now, about 1/3 larger than it was originally and hard to make out amongst the um, stretchmarks. I daresay if she knew that that would happen, she would never have been tatooed to begin with.  

As for me - I once considered getting a small tatoo near my wrist but chickened out. Not for me. As far as body mods go, I'll stick with the single tiny earring that I've had for nearly 20 years now (egad, two decades _already?_).


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

while i would never get such a ridiculous thing tattoed to me, for i am not a corporate whore, i will say that nike is more than a fad. 

love it or hate it, its logo (as lame as it is) is branded (no pun intended) into all of our minds forever.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> love it or hate it, its logo (as lame as it is) is branded (no pun intended) into all of our minds forever.


The logo itself may not be a fad. The obsession with it IS a fad. It will pass and people will latch onto something equally as stupid. 

Jordache jeans used to be a huge material fetish item when I was growing up. Haven't seen a pair in a long time.

Remember these shoes with stainless lace tabs and toes? Seen a pair lately?

Even better... There was a brisk trade in Khyber hats when the Afghanis were "Freedom fighters". Wearing one now would be a fashion crime for which someone might get arrested.  

Fads, fads, fads.

G/<

[ June 13, 2004, 09:04 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Where was I the other day ? ... hmmm ... can't remember where I saw this but I made me look more than once. 

There was this young gentleman (couldn't have been more than 20 years old if that) - what caught my eye was the two large stars just below his jaw line on either side of his neck. Not were the stars overly large but they were a bright blue outlined in black. After seeing that and the numerous other tattoos he was sporting (besides having these hideous ear plugs), my second thought besides what was he thinking is who would hire this man? I know I wouldn't ... I couldn't.

As for tattoo personally ... I have wanted one for as long as I can remember, I just haven't found the image or the nerve to get one yet. I was almost talked into getting his and her tattoos but unlike my wife's marriage commitment, her name would have lasted longer ... either I would have to find another girlfriend with the same name or ... well you get the idea.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was thinking of getting something inconspicuous, like Mike Tyson's Tatoo:










Good idea?


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

I have two tattoos both were designed by me. Took me a long time to figure out what I wanted and the design process took forever. In the end I have two tattoos that I'm proud of and they will not deform when I hit 90ish!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, get out those digital cameras and let's see!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> In the end I have two tattoos that I'm proud of and they will not deform when I hit 90ish!


In the end of what?
Or do you mean on your end?

Sorry...Couldn't resist.  

Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I may seem to be in the mainstream to some people....but, in reality, I live on the fringe of society.

Most of my friends are hard core biker types who have multiple tattoos. Many of them have had these tattoos done by the very best in the business. At great expense. (A grand for a smallish one. Two grand for a bigger one. Ten grand for a whole sleeve or a whole back.)

I've observed these tattoos during the past quarter century. Up close. These guys often walk around with their shirts off. Consequently...I've seen how they change, over time.

My observations? For what they're worth?

Tattoos are prone to fading. They turn into indecipherable blobs of purple and green ink within ten or fifteen years. No matter WHO did them!

They also give the police (or any other official body) an absolutely certain way of identifying ANY individual who has tattoos. In a heatbeat.

Pain and purple blobs just a few years down the road. Plus, instant identification by the authorities. And super expensive tattoo removal ten or twenty years from now....with lots of new pain and new scar tissue.
























Gee...sign me up. Can't WAIT to get this done!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW....

I have NO tattoos. Not a single one. Despite the world that I choose to live in.

And I don't regret this decision for a single moment. 

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I shall be getting at least one in the next little while (assuming I have the superfluous cash), but it's not something I'm taking lightly. Once the design is complete it'll be a pretty personal thing, really.

In short, I am getting it for me, not everyone else.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good for you! Make a statement! Give yourself a totally indelible and totally individual identifying mark! One that nobody else has!

(Makes it MUCH easier for any government you might live under to pinpoint you in the crowd of citizens, after all. Saves them the trouble of forcing you to submit to a number tattooed on your forearm. Go ahead and help them out.)
















Why not follow all the rest of the sheep, after all? They'e all getting tattoos these days. Why not be a part of that mass movement? MUCH better than being an individual, after all.

But you will also have to follow all of those other sheep twenty years down the road. They will ALL be paying BIg Bucks to have those now-fuzzy purple green blobs removed from their forearms and legs and butts, by that time. It'll be a major growth industry at that point. 









There's pain and scar tissue and great expense at both ends of the tattoo cycle. And a feeling of total stupidity, once it's all over and gone.

But, go ahead. Have at it. 

Follow the sheep. Just be prepared to pay the price


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

What I don't get about the whole tattoo thing is why do people put them where they can't see them (back, butt etc.)

If I were to ever get a tattoo, it would be somewhere I can see it. after all if it is a personal thing, why pay all that money for something you'll never see?

Personally tattoos have fascinated me, but I would never get one. One, I could never decide what to get, because it is for life, second I don't want to be ninety running around with flames on my arm or a dragon or whatever.

Now I just see tattoos and I think "grow up'.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I had mine (left bicep) for over 25years, got it looong before it became a popular fad. No reason to go into details as to why. The colours are faded and the lines a lot thicker. Do I regrett it? No, it's too late for regrets. I don't think about it, it's just there, it's been there for all these years, but if I had the chance to go back, I would not get it done.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> What I don't get about the whole tattoo thing is why do people put them where they can't see them (back, butt etc.)


Think "bumperstickers". It's just a lil' more difficult to change the message, when you are tired of it.

The only body modification I want is to lose some lard.  

G/<


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Makes it MUCH easier for any government you might live under to pinpoint you in the crowd of citizens, after all. Saves them the trouble of forcing you to submit to a number tattooed on your forearm.*

Macnutt, get a grip.

*Why not follow all the rest of the sheep, after all? They'e all getting tattoos these days. Why not be a part of that mass movement? MUCH better than being an individual, after all. [...] They will ALL be paying BIg Bucks to have those now-fuzzy purple green blobs removed from their forearms and legs and butts, by that time.*

You really have a knack for sweeping generalizations and big assumptions, don't you?

*What I don't get about the whole tattoo thing is why do people put them where they can't see them (back, butt etc.)*

I would be willing to be that in most cases, a tattoo is a fairly personal thing. If a person gets it for oneself, why would it necessarily have to be anywhere where someone else could see it?

*The only body modification I want is to lose some lard. *

Certainly, it's not for everyone. Tattoos or lard.









[edit language]

[ June 14, 2004, 05:24 PM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Macnutt said: "I may seem to be in the mainstream to some people....but, in reality, I live on the fringe of society."

Ouch.... fell off my chair.









I wonder if people would be willing to be tattooed with logos if they were paid for the "exposure"? Much like the people who have their cars stickered with adverts or who change their names (e.g. Goodyear-Dunlop)? $1000 for a Swoosh would probably have a lot of takers.....


----------



## Ian Barlow (Jan 30, 2004)

Tattoos, like the human body, are of course prone to changing a bit over time, whether it means they fade or the ink spreads a bit or what have you. But, like the human body, it all depends on how well you take care of them. I have a full sleeve in progress and I do everything I can to keep it out of the sun because that is the primary cause for tattoos to go weird. Just like a painting or a poster, UV rays are bad for pigments. 

But even given people with badly damaged tattoos or ones they don't like as much as they used to, I have rarely meet a person who honestly says they REGRET having it done. People with tattoos (for the most part) are responsible and self aware enough to realize that they had committed to a life long decision when electing to get tattood. Friends of mine laugh at their old tattoos but have enough perspective to say that's where they were at that point in their life. Maybe they aren't anymore, but it's not like the tattoo messes up their whole life after they aren't as interested in it anymore. The tattoo kind of becomes a landmark for that time in their life.

Hell, I even forget some of the tattoos I have on a regular basis. They just become a part of you, and that's that. It's like being in a good relationship: you don't think about it every second of every day, but you are happy that it's there. 

I understand that tattoos are not for everyone, believe me. No one in my family is tattooed but me, so it's taken a fair bit of explaining to get them to appreciate why I do it.

What I also know, though, is that there isn't a single person in the world without a tattoo that can talk about what it means to have tattoos and really understand it. It's really one of those you-have-to-be-there things.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A better alternative to tatoo's is to get Mehndi henna tattoo's 

If you do a google search with "Mehndi henna tattoos",
Then you'll get a lot of really amazing websites on this subject.

Dave


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

We can have the Tattoo thread.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

utb jwoodget asked:



> I wonder if people would be willing to be tattooed with logos if they were paid for the "exposure"?


I think I have heard of this already happening. Hell, if people are willing to do it for free...

People even tattoo and body pierce their pets, so if they could also stick a Nike logo on their dog for profit... The sky is the limit.









"hey Fido... shaddup... this is gonna pay yer vet bills!"

iG/<


----------



## Ian Barlow (Jan 30, 2004)

I actually know a girl who has the Apple logo tattooed on the small of her back, it's pretty killer.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> I actually know a girl who has the Apple logo tattooed on the small of her back, it's pretty killer.


And her name is, like, Ellen?   

iG/<


----------



## Ian Barlow (Jan 30, 2004)

the who and the what now?


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Ian inquired:


> the who and the what now?


http://spherule.com/media/video/switch/ellen_feiss.mov

Ellen Feiss. Like, I totally believe she would have an Apple logo, like, on her bum... 

Er...

iG/<


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think this person may have overdone it _just a bit_.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

IS there a person under all that???

Actually, is the tattoo on the small of a woman's back supposed to attract more attention to her ass or detract attention from her ass? I mean we all know what guys are looking at when they look at the back of a woman.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I have a tattoo, got it 15 years ago, didn't put much thought into it. Has no individual meaning to me at all.

Wife hates it and I don't want to show my 1.5 year old son, basically out of embarrassment.

It is kinda hidden, under my arm but it rather large 5" x 4". I have not been in the position to have to devulge it to the authorities.

My advice...... don't bother. Times change, people change, and bodies change. Use permanent marker instead. And if you must, make it really really small. Not on your hands, neck or face.

How about the bottom of your foot.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> I think this person may have overdone it just a bit.


Someone who fell face first into their tacklebox.  

Hey, we are slowly becoming the Borg. Useless implants, useful implants. People will soon have cell phones dangling from their nostrils. Useful AND individually expressive!

Body mods create jobs. And that is a good thing, eh?  

G/<


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Like I said earlier...get one if you feel the need. But be prepared to live with the consequences. They last a lifetime.

And...just for the record..I've spent more time working and living in hostile places than some people here have been alive. I recall that some of my friends, who had fuzzy purplish blobs on their arms, were hauled in by the local polizei and charged with crimes based on the singular identification that "the guy had a tattoo on his arm"!

I was rounded up at the same time, but released immediately when they found no incriminating tattoos. My buddies went through hell. Even though they'd done NOTHING!

And most of my biker friends have told me over the years...rather quietly...that if they had it to do all over again, they'd pass on the skin ink.

THAT'S the best way to be truly "different" these days.  

Go ahead...get that tattooo. Be my guest.

Fly at it.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That's kind of the way I've always looked at it.

Tattoos started to become mainstream when I was in high school. Personally at the time I never thought I had the arms to get one. So I never followed the herd.

And I'm glad I did. Now if one wants to be truly different and stand out from the crowd, don't get a tattoo. Just look around and you'll see what I mean.

But if you enjoy the ink, hey be my guest. My wife has a tattoo, she enjoyed it for a few years, but now she says that she would like to get it removed. I also asked her what she is going to tell our son when he asks about it. She's going to tell him its a birth mark. Eventually he will know what it is.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

I currently have 2 tattoos, with plans to get more. I can understand that it's not for everyone, personally I like them. That being said everything within reason. I have no intention of getting full sleeves done (maybe a quarter leg). I went 10 years in between the two because I hadn't finalized the design in my head. I put alot of thought into it and I am vey happy with it. They're not for every one... if you decide to get one... put some thought into it. Make it personal.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Ultimately, it's the person's skin. They can do anything they damn please so long as it isn't harming anyone else.

This thread didn't start life as "cons and pros of tattoos", but simply as an observation that some people are not thinking before inking.

There is some really good tattoo art and tons of horrible stuff, but it's all really a question of taste. I don't think that a tacky butterfly tat makes a woman more attractive, but maybe her boyfriend does. Shrug.

However, when people start embellishing their bodies with corporate logos, that's an indicator (at least to me) that something is seriously fubared in our scociety. There is a plentitude of other signs, but this is another symptom of the problem.

iG/<

Technically, I have a tattoo of sorts. I got stabbed with a fountain pen in highschool. So there IS some ink under my skin.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's the postscript to the message that started this thread.

http://www.ericmorel.com/tatoo_02.htm

Fortunately, this will eventually fade.

iG/<


----------



## Mannix (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm think that the next phase/trend will be like a bio-powered digital implant. Something like a very very thin plasma type screen that can display whatever you want it to. You could sit on the train and through a wireless connection upload an image to a server that would push down to the implant what you were des..... HOLY S#@T!! I'm typing this outloud....   

Everyone please sign the following confidentiality agreement...


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

I have seen something slightly less advanced already done. Tiny LED's implanted right under the surface of the skin, doing all kinds of blinkety-blink patterns. Cool for 15 minutes, and then about as annoying as the BLINK html tag. For me, anyway.

But the person who did this body mod seems to like it, and is sure a hit at raves.

Which was the motivation.


iG/<


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn this girl has her own wax image at Tussaud's and she's CANADIAN  

Krystyne Kolorful  ooooh and you just WON'T believe where she's from














how ironic.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

MacDoc oohs but doesn't aah:

*Krystyne Kolorful ooooh and you just WON'T believe where she's from how ironic. 
*

Alberta, innit?

iG/<


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Heart wrote:


> How about the bottom of your foot.


heehee. ouch! No way! ouch! Hawhaw.....

iGeek stated:


> Ultimately, it's the person's skin. They can do anything they damn please so long as it isn't harming anyone else.


A local man has pre-sold his abundantly illustrated hide to a Japanese person. When local dies, Japanese acquires whole skin. Flaying anyone? The skin will be dried, stretched and displayed in Japan. Yummy!


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*A local man has pre-sold his abundantly illustrated hide to a Japanese person. When local dies, Japanese acquires whole skin. Flaying anyone? The skin will be dried, stretched and displayed in Japan. Yummy! *

Yeah, there are a few museums in Japan which collect tattoed skins. University of Tokyo has over a hundred Yakuza skins "on file". Indeed, why should all that ink go to waste?  

iG/<


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey LGB, where have ya been?

We've missed ya, ya know!

Cheers


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

This is too funny.
They are tats.
Artistic expression, in any form is artistic. Unless , of course you were loaded and don't remember a damn thing.
I knew what a tat was going to look like when I turned 70 and really...I'm 70! Are you gonna want to look at my body? A blue blob on my arm is nothing compared to the liver spots on my legs.









I dunno, I think the feds have a few trickier ways of tracking us than a green blotch that resembles Florida on my left butt cheek.

Really.


----------

